# Shutter Count on D90



## RandyA (Jan 18, 2010)

I am trying to figure how to get the shutter count on my D90. Is there a easy way to determine this?


----------



## Reel1 (Jan 18, 2010)

This should help you

Exif viewer : Opanda IExif - Professional EXIF / GPS / IPTC Viewer & Editor in Windows, IE & Firefox


----------



## dhilberg (Jan 18, 2010)

Shoot a photo in JPEG, transfer it to your computer and open it in the Opanda EXIF viewer Reel1 linked to. Click on either the Summary or EXIF buttons at the top. Scroll all the way down and near the bottom you should find a row labeled "Total Number of Shutter Releases for Camera." Next to it is the number.

It doesn't work in RAW.


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2010)

dhilberg said:


> Shoot a photo in JPEG, transfer it to your computer and open it in the Opanda EXIF viewer Reel1 linked to. Click on either the Summary or EXIF buttons at the top. Scroll all the way down and near the bottom you should find a row labeled "Total Number of Shutter Releases for Camera." Next to it is the number.
> 
> It doesn't work in RAW.


It looks like this:


----------

